# Free Machine Shop Machinery NJ



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jun 27, 2018)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/d/complete-machine-shop/6627389529.html

Sounds like a lot of work but a fantastic opportunity for someone.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 27, 2018)

Wow,Someone need to be quick .


----------



## dlane (Jun 27, 2018)

Wish that was down the street
My street


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 27, 2018)

Me too. 
That would be well worth hiring a heavy machine rigger to move.
You guys on the coasts are so lucky.
The midwest is a desert for machinery.


----------



## middle.road (Jun 27, 2018)

Unbelievable...


----------



## chips&more (Jun 27, 2018)

WOW, WOW and WOW again!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 27, 2018)

"gonna be a showdown" like the song goes


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 27, 2018)

YUPP to crippled to do and no money to pay for it done . Looks like most of its jet products can't see mills . But nice saws and lathe to have. North Jersey two hours about for me. My only chance for a nice lathe and bandsaw vertical . Oh well wish in one crap in other right.


----------



## Z2V (Jun 28, 2018)

dlane said:


> Wish that was down the street
> My street


It is, it’s just a real long street!!!


----------



## Aukai (Jun 28, 2018)

I wish....I'm not liking the English too much though, raises a flag to me.


----------

